
Reform Capitalism or we will face serious political problems - simonebrunozzi
https://next.ft.com/content/94176826-c8fc-11e5-be0b-b7ece4e953a0
======
johnny_kinds
..and replace it with what?

Captalism has given power to the people. With $25, I can start a company in
the US, which has the possibility of making me very wealthy.

This is not the case in any country that has embraced socialism.

Most of this is just a smokescreen anyway. Even the social groups that protest
are organized and mostly paid for by people with deep pockets to maintain
power.

Nobody truly wants to help the people. Money is power and it has been for
almost all of humanity.

I'm just surprised that a group that claims to be intelligent clamors for a
system that ensures they will never keep they money they earned.

~~~
mtgx
I think Bernie Sanders is proposing some rather mild reforms that most people
(in the world) agree with. It's only in the country of far right-wingers like
the Republican party where the solution to everything is giving corporations
all the tax breaks they want and that most social programs should be cut, are
his ideas seen as more "radical" \- and even that it's mainly coming from the
Republican/Fox News types, or corporate media in general (who sees itself
potentially directly impacted by his proposals. If you look at the polls, most
Americans agree with all of his proposals.

I for one think the US is _lucky_ \- yes, lucky - that it got a candidate so
honest, that cares deeply about making the middle class and the poor lives'
better, and that he's also about as anti-authoritarian as you can find (he's
even been saying from day one of his campaign that he can't get anything done
by himself unless the people want it, too).

The reason I say the US is _lucky_ to get someone like him to reform
capitalism, is because if he doesn't get elected, you're going to get someone
that's not just more extreme far left, but also _authoritarian_ , and the
people will be so fed up with the government's and the elites' cronyism by
then that they will have NO QUALMS with seeing that authoritarian leader put
all of the corrupt politicians' heads on spikes in front of Capital Hill.

I still believe that Trump is still quite unpredictable, and he also may not
be _that_ guy because he's also a billionaire himself, one of those very
elites - but who knows, perhaps him getting to be president will be far more
important to him than not hurting his businesses with various reforms.

But what I'm actually trying to say is that the next _next_ president may be
far worse if the cronyism continues. The "saner" elites should welcome a
degree of reform that strengthens the middle class and the poor - and it would
also mean more customers with more money to buy products from them.

